# Google- Gastrointestinal Illness Strikes Mostly Younger Women - Boston Channel.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Gastrointestinal Illness Strikes Mostly Younger WomenBoston Channel.com, USALike many women her age, she suffers from *irritable bowel syndrome*. â€œThe problem is that I go to the bathroom about six times a day,â€ said Michelle, 40, a city employee from Waltham. â€œA lot of the time it comes on urgently. It almost controls your life *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

